# Ork artillery any good??



## englhockey (Mar 19, 2009)

I just grabbed a few zapp guns i was wondering what people thought was the best ork artillery.


----------



## englhockey (Mar 19, 2009)

nobody has an opinions?


----------



## Grimskul25 (Feb 17, 2009)

Personally I find that Zzap Guns are the least reliable of all the guns in the ork artillery. Firstly you have to roll 2D6 for its strength, on average you'll probably only get STR 7 which is only sub par in comparison to taking out most armour and considering the lack of shots as well the fact of the grotz only having a BS of 3; meaning they only hit half the time which makes it even harder as an anti tank emplacement. You could of course be lucky and get STR 8 or even 9 and 10 but its too much of a gamble for it to be reliable. The only thing Zzap Guns can do well (most of the time) is taking down heavy infantry because of the AP 2, like Termies or even occasionally Carnifexes. Otherwise you're better off using Kannons since you can choose to shoot frag or krak, which make it extremely versatile as it can take down both infantry and vehicles alike easily. Plus they're cheaper and won't kill one of your grotz like the zzap guns can.

Just my 2 teef :grin:


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Kannons are my favorite of all the ork artillary, lobbas are second and zzap guns are my least favorite. because you first have to roll for the strength of the shot then you have to roll to hit the target. So even if you a roll a high strength you may not hit anything then there is the killing of the crew from bad rolls so that means you need to take extra crew as well as ammo runts so the most expensive gun just got more expensive.

Ork kannons are good because you can shoot both types of rounds plus spread them out and the enemy has to assualt different positions to take out all the artillary.


----------



## Audun54 (Jul 24, 2009)

Kannons are quite fun and useful, especially the look on your opponents face when his tanks get blown up by lowly grots 
to really add insult to injury you could use WFB cannons with grot crews


----------



## dakari-mane (Mar 9, 2007)

I'd have to concur with what has been posted before; 
Kannon, Lobba & then Zappa.
Kannon = Cheap & very versatile.
Lobba = Less cheap, can hide, good range
Zappa = most costly unreliable strength.
That said with the increase in landraiders I'm seeing the melta ability should not be underestimated & I might drag my Zappaz out of retirement for a few games.


----------



## Sebi (Mar 3, 2009)

what melta ability?

they just had a AP2 and 2D6 S .. that's it

I play Lobbas ... hid them somewhere and let it rain templates on enemy inf


----------

